# symply puppy food



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

hello, I went petscorner and got chatting to a lady there whilst looking at ZP which was on offer. in the end I went with her recommendation of getting symply brand for several reasons.
1 being that it looks a lot better than royal canin, 2 because I was going for canagan or acana but we talked about the high protein being too much for my little girls' small stomach
and 3 I thought if I do eventually go to Canagan then I should increase the meat content slowly.

I am not so keen on having white rice on the ingredient list though. 

Does anyone else havr their chis on symply? how is it going for you? and what were your reasons for choosing it?


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

oh yeah and I am looking for a brand stocked by my local pets at home as I don't wsnt to buy in bulk online! 

so my other options were lilys kitchen ( though that is like a tenner per kilo and I have 2 chis so I would need maybe 4 a month!), Canagan, ZP ( which is probably also v expensive as a 1kg bag was £17), Arden Grange, More and Acana and maybe a couple of others but they didn't catch my eye...


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Symply is made by the same company as Canagan, I believe they are linked to Pets Corner so the staff are trained to push those brands. I would avoid it for it's high rice content, and its relatively high price tag (I would resent paying that money for cereals). Canagan is a superior kibble IMO and not very high in protein like some of the other premium kibbles.
Of the foods you have mentioned my first choice would be Ziwi Peak, then Acana (a grain free one, from the Regionals range) or Canagan.
I don't think More do a grain free kibble, and Arden Grange's grain free kibble (I think its Sensitive) is more than 40% potato, so while it is grain free it is still very high in carbs.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

oh many thanks! I think I'll finish the bags of food I've bought to try then start on acana or canagan. I'll see closer to the time which to go for. I've got about a month of food left for the pup and 2 months left for my older one as shes going to be 10 months on the 21st so I am starting her on adult foods now. 


now its to decide canagan or arcana! :$


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Ziwipeak does seem expensive at £17 for 1kg but you don't have to feed a lot so it doesn't work out too bad. 
You can work out how much to feed and how long a bag would last here
Air-Dried Dog Food | ZiwiPeak â€˜Daily Dogâ€™ Air-Dried Cuisine - dog food
I feed slightly under the recommended amount and use roughly 2 bags per month for my two. Hope this helps x


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry I was posting at the same time as you! Just ignore my post if you've already decided on choosing one of the others x


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

[QUOTE=I

no, thanks for that! I'll look at that site. a good thing about ZP, canagan and acana is I won't have to feed my dogs separate foods whilst 1 is still a puppy..

what are their stools like? and how often / libg after eating do they need to go?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You should get a smaller, firmer, less smelly stool on Ziwi than on kibble. If you decide on a kibble it is really just a matter of finding the one that suits your dogs the best.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Their stools are small and firm, about the size of my little finger! They usually only go once a day. And also the stools don't smell as bad either! X


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

well atm my girls poos are quite firm. but they do stink and my younger one does 3 or 4 a day. my elder does 2, though she's only done 1 today. but if they can be improved upon further that can only be a bonus! my phone is playing up so I can't see the feeding calculator so I may have tp try tomorrow on a lappy


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

My Molly was on Symply. I went to Pets Corner in despair as she had major tummy issues/sensitivities and I needed a better food and the salesman recommended Symply to me. Her tummy seemed to improve but it was very short-lived and she reverted back to having problems once again. So I did lots of research and got invaluable advice from members of this forum I have moved her onto Ziwipeak (canned version - she just pays with the dried stuff at the moment) and her tummy issues cleared up instantly, I am introducing Acana kibble as well for the dental benefits and to use for training (and to make the cost more manageable). It is very expensive but worth every single penny in my opinion - it cleared up Molly's tummy problems which previously got us both so low for over 2 months, I now know she can't have grains or chicken and is thriving on the Ziwipeak. I really cannot recommend this food enough.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The dental benefits of kibble are a myth. So if you want to feed just canned food don't feel you are damaging her teeth. The best way to keep teeth healthy is to feed a quality diet that is low in carbs, healthy chews such as raw meaty bones or bully sticks, and regular brushing.


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh really? That's good to know. I might just use it for training and hiding in her pen for alone-time foraging in that case - thanks WP!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

